# Just Bought an XD in 45 GAP



## Boba Debt (Dec 2, 2008)

Now before you all dogpile me for buying a 45 chambered for the GAP Cartridge please consider that to me, the most important factor in choosing a gun is how it feels in your hand.

I was sold on an XD and handled every other incarnation of the gun prior to selecting the 45GAP, to include the compacts and sub-compacts. I was just about to settle on an XD-45 Compact (despite the fact that it felt a little too big for my hand) when I stumbled across a GAP 4" Service model in a pawn shop.

It was new, but quite dusty 

I knew the second I picked it up that it was the right gun for me, despite the ammo issues that I might run into.

I have not been able to fire the gun due to inclement weather conditions but I have familiarized myself with the weight and feel of the gun and I like it more and more every day.

Having said that I have a few questions that no one seems to be able to answer

It was sold as brand new and the sales person claimed to have sold one just last week. I feel as though she wasn't completely honest with me since SA hasn't sold the GAP version for a while. Is there any way to determine the manufacture date from the serial number?

On the left side of the slide it has the following engraving - XD-45LE. I assume this means "Xtream Duty - 45 Limited Edition". Am I correct? If so, what makes it a limited edition? Are there other 45 GAPs that have XD-45GAP on the side that are not limited editions?


I paid $450 and it came with a cheesy case, tactical holster, 2 mags, bore brush, lock and one box of ammo. Did I get a decent deal?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

yea id say u got a good deal


----------



## Boba Debt (Dec 2, 2008)

I just foung out that the LE stands for "Law Enforcement"


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Boba Debt said:


> I paid $450 and it came with a cheesy case, tactical holster, 2 mags, bore brush, lock and one box of ammo. Did I get a decent deal?


Bud's had one new for $427. But, it is out of stock. When you factor in FFL fees and not having to wait, plus you got the ammo, your deal sounds good. :smt023

Ah yes, the XD Gear Crap Package. As the owner of 2 XDs, I have double junk, although the mag loader is OK. I wish they'd just give an extra mag instead.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> Ah yes, the XD Gear Crap Package. As the owner of 2 XDs, I have double junk, although the mag loader is OK. I wish they'd just give an extra mag instead.


+1 on the double junk...only thing I use is the mag carrier on occasion.:smt033


----------



## Boba Debt (Dec 2, 2008)

I fired it last week end and it shot well.

On my last 50 rounds I was able to keep at least 90% of them in the black on an 8" target at 5 yards which isn't bad for me since I haven't shot a 45 since boot camp and that was in 1986


----------



## nx95240 (Nov 17, 2008)

good deal..


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Don't worry, you'll make up for that sweet $450 price tag in ammo costs...

:smt033

JW


----------



## Boba Debt (Dec 2, 2008)

So far I have found that the GAP ammo cost as much or less the the ACP but my sources are limited.

However, I think it's odd since everyone I talked to said it would cost more, including my local gun shop. The Guy I deal with kept telling me the GAP was going to cost more butr when I went to buy ammo form "his" store he had it makers $4 cheaper then comparable ACP rounds.

Is $22 a lot for 50 hollow point rounds?

What's a good price for 50 ACP rounds?



JeffWard said:


> Don't worry, you'll make up for that sweet $450 price tag in ammo costs...
> 
> :smt033
> 
> JW


----------

